# [portage]Compilation d'Ooo sur SMP

## razer

Petite astuce que j'ai trouvé sur le forum de portage :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462920-highlight-openoffice+smp.html

Par défaut, OpenOffice ne tient pas compte du paramètre makeopts pour mettre en parrallèle des process de compilation

Cela est résolu en ajoutant au make.conf : WANT_DISTCC="true"

Sur mon P4 HT, le temps de compilation est logiquement divisé par 2 :

```
    Wed May 31 16:24:28 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r2

       merge time: 10 hours, 1 minute and 54 seconds.

     Thu Jul 13 15:42:35 2006 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.0.3

       merge time: 5 hours, 17 minutes and 27 seconds.
```

Si cela peut servir à qqu1...

-- 

ndm : message déplacé dans le sous-forum "Documentations, Astuces et Scripts"

Enjoy !

----------

